# June Photo Contest - Official Calendar Photos



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I guess I'll start if off this time...LOL.










"Fun In The Sun"


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Good start!!! 

I have never entered one of these contests. I don't take that many pictures. Maybe someday!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Here is Carson's "fun in the sun" entry.


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

London:









"not the greatest picture, but it was a fun afternoon, and she had a blast


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

WOW---this month is off to a heck of a start with these three already!!!


----------



## harlowsmom (Feb 25, 2007)

Harlow


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

*Putz*

I have asked Rick to put this pic in for me for the contest but decided to try it on my own (so I followed the instructions and here we go...........

Here's Putz's Fun in the Sun


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*my fun in the sun photo*

here is rachel helping to planting the garden


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Here is Peanut swimming


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

*Maggie & Abbie*


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Wow!!! Now how precious is that one Mary?? Maggie teaching Abbie. Love it. Gotta love it. Abbie looks smaller there. Must be the angle you took the shot. I love it. Thanks so much for sharing. The contest just keeps getting the great photos.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Wow!!! Now how precious is that one Mary?? Maggie teaching Abbie. Love it. Gotta love it. Abbie looks smaller there. Must be the angle you took the shot. I love it. Thanks so much for sharing. The contest just keeps getting the great photos.


She was smaller in that picture....


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> She was smaller in that picture....


Well that certainly makes sense. I love the photo. Looks like Maggs is teaching her well. Gotta love it.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Here's my beach bum.....just last week ~sigh~


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Here is Laurel. Unfortunately she doesn't know much about fun in the sun she thinks raining is time to go to the lake. LOL I really need to train that dog cause I am the one that ends up wet.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

*Hudson - at the beach!*

Hudson loves to paddle!


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


>


OMG, that is too cute.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

moverking said:


> Here's my beach bum.....just last week ~sigh~


Great picture!! I love when they do that.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Here is Laurel. Unfortunately she doesn't know much about fun in the sun she thinks raining is time to go to the lake. LOL I really need to train that dog cause I am the one that ends up wet.


What a beautiful girl.


----------



## Jemma's Mum (Feb 26, 2007)

*Here's Jemma*

photo taken in February, not long past Jemma's 1st b-day!


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

*Buddy and Keeper*

This is Buddy and Keeper enjoying the beach in Hualien, Taiwan


----------



## luvmygoldenlinus (Jun 4, 2007)

Here is one of my favorite photos of Linus J Silvey as a pup


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

Here's Rosco's entry! I had a really hard time choosing from this one and another one!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

It's gonna be another great month for choices.....I love these pictures....


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Yep!!  I see a winner already (mine!) LOL J/K

I mean what I said though about entering Tuckers puppy picture into every contest for the rest of the months... LOL.


----------



## Marijello (Jun 14, 2005)

*June photo contest...*

Nala & Rex: Fun at the lake!


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

*boyds entry*

fun at the beach!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

well, it says Goldens only in the official rules - do golden mixes count?


----------



## PerfectlyGolden (Apr 23, 2007)

kibbles -swinging


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Here's my submission. Cosmo swimming:


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Rebel Red (my daughter, Aleesha) is submitting this photo of Samson:










Mina picked one too....but I don't remember which one was her choice, so I have to wait to post hers....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

So far, we've got 22 submissions for this months Calendar Contest...plus one more for my wife....


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> Here's my submission. Cosmo swimming:


I love this photo. I really do.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> Rebel Red (my daughter, Aleesha) is submitting this photo of Samson:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good photo of Samsom too.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Man there are a bunch of GReat pictures again this month.

Hooch


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Brinkleysmom said:


> I love this photo. I really do.


I love that the Cosmo picture shows a lot of his personality.....


----------



## GoldenBlu (Jun 5, 2007)

This is Blu!


----------



## howie (Mar 26, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> Rebel Red (my daughter, Aleesha) is submitting this photo of Samson:


Wow! This looks JUST like our Howie! Funny isn't it?


----------



## routedriver (Mar 30, 2007)

Layla/Routedriver


----------



## howie (Mar 26, 2007)

*bobbing for tennis balls*

anyone want to bob for apples, I mean tennis balls?

This is Howie @ 5 months, Halloween Party.


----------



## trainwrecka (Oct 26, 2006)

*Sandy Ruby*










Ruby was rolling around on the beach - this is what she looked like after she stopped.


----------



## trainwrecka (Oct 26, 2006)

*Pupparitaville*

REMOVED --- sorry about that --- i thought it was one image per dog not member. my mistake. please enjoy the above photo again!


----------



## lamont (Feb 28, 2007)

*LaMont*

Here is LaMont chewing a yogurt cup.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

howie said:


> anyone want to bob for apples, I mean tennis balls?
> 
> This is Howie @ 5 months, Halloween Party.


Wow....Samson would go nuts for those....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

trainwrecka said:


> Ruby was rolling around on the beach - this is what she looked like after she stopped.


Only one picture allowed per forum member....

But I'm not seeing either of them....???


----------



## Kai (Apr 16, 2007)

*Dont mind me.. I am just a wet Golden *


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

*June is for swimming*

Brooks owned by lgnutah


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

lamont said:


> Here is LaMont chewing a yogurt cup.


gosh thats a cute picture!!!!!!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow there is so many great pictures. 

Here is Liam "fun in the Sun"


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Here is Jazzy having fun in the sun last summer












Jazzys Mom


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

And here's the photo my wife is submitting:

*Mina - Cosmo & Samson*


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Oakly checking his crystal ball for the summer driftwood reports.


----------



## trainwrecka (Oct 26, 2006)

*Fixed picture links... i hope*



RickGibbs said:


> Only one picture allowed per forum member....
> 
> But I'm not seeing either of them....???


sorry about that --- i thought it was one per dog. i've updated the link so you should be able to see the pic now RUBY.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Oakly checking his crystal ball for the summer driftwood reports.


Now that there was just two funny. But tell him if he got a bad report we have all the limbs and driftwood he needs he can come for vacation.


Hooch


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

howie said:


> anyone want to bob for apples, I mean tennis balls?
> 
> This is Howie @ 5 months, Halloween Party.


My poor Haley would go crazy there. She walks around with on in her mouth 24 hours day. I think I have been through a case the last month.

Hooch


----------



## gldn (Mar 21, 2007)

*Sleepy Maxx!*










Shhh...Maxx is sleeping!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

What a lot of wonderful pictures! By the way, I only get thumbnails when I post mine. What is the procedure for making a regular sized picture?


----------



## angelbow1984 (Feb 27, 2007)

Gracie hanging out in the shade on a hot june day, well not quite june but the end of may.


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

lgnutah said:


> What a lot of wonderful pictures! By the way, I only get thumbnails when I post mine. What is the procedure for making a regular sized picture?


If you go to the How To section it explains it pretty well.


----------



## callie (May 23, 2007)

A cloudy day in England










It is not always sunny here and warm, even in june!


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Amber's entry.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

trainwrecka said:


> sorry about that --- i thought it was one per dog. i've updated the link so you should be able to see the pic now RUBY.


That's a great pic!!!  Looks like she was having a good time.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

*Nemo Boogie Boarding @ 9 wks old*

Here is Nemo Boogie Boarding @ 9 wks old. He is now 2 yrs old.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

kerribear's golden kids said:


> Here is Nemo Boogie Boarding @ 9 wks old. He is now 2 yrs ol.


Can I get the same picture without the border editing? We can't use it with the editing.....


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> Can I get the same picture without the border editing? We can't use it with the editing.....


How's that one?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

kerribear's golden kids said:


> How's that one?


That one works perfect. Thank you!!!


----------



## Pilotsmom (Feb 2, 2007)

*Here is Gracie Relaxing in the Sun*

This is my favorite picture of Gracie so far.... I love this little girl!


----------



## Chelsea(NL) (May 8, 2007)

*Chelsea*

On a hot June day in Newfoundland, Canada.


----------



## time4goldens (Mar 13, 2006)

Here's Faith
The ball IS NOT going to get away from her!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Pilotsmom said:


> This is my favorite picture of Gracie so far.... I love this little girl!


That looks a lot like my backyard with the rocks and such


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Priska enjoying her 1st pool day since her operation!.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Chelsea(NL) said:


> On a hot June day in Newfoundland, Canada.


Which picture do you like better? We only get one picture per forum member....


----------



## Chance'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

*The Twins*

Here is a pic of my two new arrivals Harley and Hailey, brother and sister. I took last week at 11 weeks old.


Chance's Mom


----------



## Chelsea(NL) (May 8, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> Which picture do you like better? We only get one picture per forum member....


I think I will go with the second pic with her mouth open.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I think one is a good choice Chelsea

Hooch


----------



## Flamingal (Apr 26, 2005)

*In the Good Ole Summertime*

Sophie has decided to "take a ride" and enjoy the start of summer!  
Flamingal


----------



## welshgold (Feb 27, 2007)

*Gracie Retrieves a Stick*

After a swim in the lake!


----------



## MHirose (Apr 3, 2007)

I didn't MEAN to have so much fun in the mud!









That mess wasn't caused by ME!!


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

*Cooling off on a hot summer day*

Here's Wiggles cooling off on a hot summer day


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Ten hours left to get your submissions in....


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Heres Shianna in my neighbors pool. She went in to get the duck.


----------

